# Holy camole. Amazon gets the green light to test drones in the U.S.



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought this was rather fascinating news: Amazon gets the green light to test drones in the U.S. - http://mashable.com/2015/03/19/amazon-prime-air-drones-faa/


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a cool idea, but I have trouble believing it's really going to work, in the long run. One's going to end up in some power lines or be blamed for a car accident or catch fire and fall on someone's roof or something, and the bad press won't be worth it. Or people will take pot shots at them so often that they prove financially unfeasible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love to get something delivered by drone here....but I can't see them letting drones get anywhere within 50 miles of the White House.

Betsy


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd love to get something delivered by drone here....but I can't see them letting drones get anywhere within 50 miles of the White House.
> 
> Betsy


LOL, no way. Especially not if the package is addressed to you, Betsy. (Dangerous cattle-related contents, etc.)


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Working in a prison, drones scare me


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

I admire them for pushing the envelope, but seriously?  Amazon has way too much money if they believe this is a viable alternative to a package carrier.

I wish them luck.

I wonder when the first "I shot the drone down" video will hit YouTube?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe if they keep the deliveries within a short distance of the warehouse it's coming from, it will work. But, yes, there will be drone shooting target practice immediately thereafter. 

Stealth drones. That's what we need.


----------



## missypyxi (Jan 23, 2015)

This is such a cool idea, but I doubt I'll ever see one in my neighborhood. I live too close to the airport and we always have planes going over.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

So, how do you think this will work? Air drop with parachute (doubt it)? Or land on your lawn then taxi up to your door? Guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Maybe if they keep the deliveries within a short distance of the warehouse it's coming from, it will work. But, yes, there will be drone shooting target practice immediately thereafter.
> 
> Stealth drones. That's what we need.


This stipulation would appear to severely limit the usefulness of drone delivery:

"In addition, the drone's operator must always have a line-of-sight to the craft, and that person needs to be a qualified pilot, complete with medical certification."

If the operator is in line of site, why not just walk up to the door?


----------

